# Mobileye Wins



## Groovykool (Sep 16, 2017)

*CES 2018: Mobileye to kick off 15 autonomous driving projects in 2018*


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Groovykool said:


> *CES 2018: Mobileye to kick off 15 autonomous driving projects in 2018*


Wins what? Are you implying they are doing something better than Tesla is doing?


----------



## Groovykool (Sep 16, 2017)

rxlawdude said:


> Wins what? Are you implying they are doing something better than Tesla is doing?


Yes. Tesla has completely lost the feud with Mobileye. Tesla has not been able to recreate the Mobileye AP1 performance. Mobileye's newest tech will be capable of level 4. Tesla is 2 to 5 years behind.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Groovykool said:


> Yes. Tesla has completely lost the feud with Mobileye.


Remember, Mobileye's broken AEB system is what started this split.
https://www.teslaownersonline.com/threads/thoughts-on-the-recent-autopilot-related-deaths.1184/


> Tesla has not been able to recreate the Mobileye AP1 performance. Mobileye's newest tech will be capable of level 4. Tesla is 2 to 5 years behind.


Mobileye has yet to demonstrate level 4. Tesla has yet to demonstrate level 4. To reach level 4, you're going to need some really good mapping data. Tesla should have tons of data from customer cars. I don't know what Mobileye has. I'm going to guess that Tesla & Mobileye are pretty close in implementation - maybe Tesla is a year behind. Mobileye hasn't demonstrated anything better than AP1 either, remember.

Waymo, OTOH, is at least 6 years ahead of either one of these companies. They're demonstrating level 5 autonomy (albeit in limited geography).


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Waymo, OTOH, is at least 6 years ahead of either one of these companies. They're demonstrating level 5 autonomy (albeit in limited geography).


Limited geography makes them level 4.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Limited geography makes them level 4.


I disagree with your interpretation. 

The primary difference between 4 and 5 is that a level 4 system can still be expected to ask a human to intervene. A level 5 car will not. A level 5 car can choose to reject your trip request if it doesn't believe it can complete the journey.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

my understanding was L5 could drive anywhere a human operated car could. L4 could request intervention.




> *Level 4:* This is what is meant by "fully autonomous." Level 4 vehicles are "designed to perform all safety-critical driving functions and monitor roadway conditions for an entire trip." However, it's important to note that this is limited to the "operational design domain (ODD)" of the vehicle-meaning it does not cover every driving scenario.





> *Level 5:*This refers to a fully-autonomous system that expects the vehicle's performance to equal that of a human driver, in every driving scenario-including extreme environments like dirt roads that are unlikely to be navigated by driverless vehicles in the near future.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> my understanding was L5 could drive anywhere a human operated car could.


That's where things get hard to define. A human could drive a car through a shopping mall.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> That's where things get hard to define. A human could drive a car through a shopping mall.


have you seen terminator? pretty sure an AI could do that too


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> That's where things get hard to define. A human could drive a car through a shopping mall.


My favorite scene in my favorite movie!!

Personally I think Mobileye is leading this industry along with Tesla, and I root for them BOTH to succeed. The more the merrier. We benefit because Mobileye's Tech gets thrown into cars by many other manufacturers, and it works well. It is making our roads and our lives safer, faster. And we all know nothing helps technology progress more than competition!


----------



## Groovykool (Sep 16, 2017)

[https://www.breakingisraelnews.com/100809/help-israeli-tech-intel-rolls-first-autonomous-car/

Mobileye continues winning.


----------

